
Show HN: Swarmdrop – Frontend for Ethereum Swarm distributed file storage - Jdam
https://www.swarmdrop.com
======
ecubed
How does the underlying technology of this differ from Filecoin?

~~~
tscs37
Swarm is integrated into Ethereum, it's supposed to be part of how contracts
operate, so they can provision storage and similar automatically, for example.

edit: Swarm also has a bit of a better technological solution and (afaik) has
most benefits from IPFS, Filecoin, Siacoin and Storj.

